

Ask HN: Likely demand for a big monitor extension for a small laptop? - skowmunk

An idea has been stirring in my grey mash for a while, got no way I can follow it up. But, I was wondering what you would think of it:<p>A large monitor(extension) for a small laptop.<p>This was a an issue I wrestled when I bought my last laptop. I loved the small laptops but hated their small monitor size. I like the low weight, but am addicted to screen space. Not having enough monitor space just brings down my productivity and its just so tiring toggling between windows.<p>So, I thought, why can't be there be a light and thin portable monitor? something that has a monitor cable for getting the display info and a usb cable for the power supply. Something that can be either just clipped over the original laptop monitor or be propped up to the side of the laptop, to enable the use of both monitors at the same time.<p>I don't think its impossible to make a 15" portable monitor that is not more than 5mm to 8 mm thick, with a stiff enough case to safely carry it around.<p>But, the big question - would there be a market for such a product?<p>Any thoughts?
======
gaius
How well did these sell? <http://technologizer.com/2008/12/19/two-screen-
laptops/>

~~~
skowmunk
wouldn't a permanently attached second monitor increase the form factor of the
laptop itself?

~~~
gaius
I think the first one was detachable.

------
mooism2
I don't see the point. What is the advantage of a small laptop + portable
monitor -v- a larger laptop? How can it outweigh the inconvenience of carrying
two gadgets instead of one, and having to dis/connect them all the time?

~~~
skowmunk
good question.

a compact answer to that question could be either

"yeah, the market is limited to those who have already discovered the gains in
productivity by using multiple screens and are addicted to screen space"

or

"Well there is research that supports that increased screen space increases
productivity and reduces fatigue, now its a matter of people discovering it
because of an affordable and light enough as a magazine solution"

------
limmeau
USB powered may be a problem: 2.5W doesn't get you far.

~~~
skowmunk
that indeed would be a problem.

I wonder how much power the Ipad screen uses.

hmm... mebbe a regular power cord would be required.

------
limmeau
Perhaps something to use an iPad as a second screen?

~~~
skowmunk
That did be a great idea by itself.

Still, when wanting to carry a really small laptop, an ipad is quit an
additional weight.

~~~
limmeau
Are you sure a portable 15" screen with today's technology would be lighter
than the iPad?

~~~
skowmunk
if the same miniaturization technologies as Ipad were used, wouldn't the 15"
have a lesser weight/unit screen area, when the computing electronics/battery
components are removed?

Or for that matter another pure screen gadget the same size as Ipad, it would
be lot lighter than the ipad itself. wouldn't it be?

~~~
limmeau
Judging by the pictures on iFixit[1], the PCB and the battery don't look very
heavy.

1\. <http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-Wi-Fi-Teardown/2183/2>

